# Isten védjen



## jazyk

Does anybody know what _Jsten védjen_ mean and what language that is? Sorry, no context.

Thank you very much for your help.

Jazyk


----------



## Aurin

It seems that it is Hungarian. But I don´t know what it means.


----------



## cajzl

Isten védjen!  _God protect it!_


----------



## jonquiliser

So it is Czech, then?


----------



## barbiegood

No, it is Hungarian.
It really is a wish, like God should protect you.

Yet I have to say I have never heard it before. We say "Isten óvjon!" which means the same, and it is a way of saying good bye.

And there is "Isten veled!" and that is God be with you.

But Isten védjen, no, you don't say that.


----------



## cajzl

Maybe you never heard it, but you could read it.

"Isten áldjon, Isten védjen. Még egy csókot, jó Arankám, és neked, kedves kis Dávidom."

_(Jókai Mór: Török világ Magyarországon)_


----------



## barbiegood

It is not about that "Isten védjen" is in any way wrong gramatically or that you cannot say it. Hurray for the Hungarian language, you can practically say anything.
I just have never heard anybody saying that to another person in my short 31 years of life  
Which of course does not make the expression invalid and even Jókai had used it. (That is why I translated it, it was translatable...) Though literary context can be deferent from the living language, especially, if it is 150 years old.


----------

